# NH's Kancamagus Highway=driving heaven.



## Kingda Ka (Apr 21, 2008)

YouTube - Kancamagus Highway NH


This was shot on the 2300' descent east off Kancamagus pass. This highway is normally clogged with traffic, and this was a rare opportunity to complete the entire winding descent at or around the 65mph speed limit. The road has tons of s-turns and tight hairpins, and the views off this stretch of road are among the finest in the region. People were biking UP the road, which is about a 2300' climb. There are still some HUGE snowdrifts in a few sections, especially from the 2:00-2:20 mark.


----------



## darren (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow... 2300 inches? That's a BIG hill! 

One of the best roads i've driven is route 89 from Sedona, AZ up to Flagstaff. Stunningly beautiful, and some amazing twisties!


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 21, 2008)

Darren, what the hell were you doing way down here?
youre right though, thats an excellent drive. 

That drive you posted looks awesome too kingda


----------



## Chris (Apr 26, 2008)

Badass, sir!


----------



## Bound (Apr 27, 2008)

We used to vacation up in North Conway! Very nice cruising indeed! Don't forget to stop at the Roadkill Cafe


----------



## Kingda Ka (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice Galvatron icon!

I have eaten at the Roadkill Cafe, and along with Bellini's (Perhaps the best Italian joint outside the North End) it is a "must do" when you finish with a hiking trip. 

Sadly, if gas gets much more expensive, the next video I shoot on that highway will be done from a bicycle.


----------



## Makelele (Apr 28, 2008)

This road is kind of nice too, though I've only been a bus passenger on it. It's from Norway, and it's called Trollstigen (means "The Troll Path").







here's some more photos:
Trollstigen in Romsdal, Norway


----------



## Bound (Apr 28, 2008)

Kingda Ka said:


> Nice Galvatron icon!
> 
> I have eaten at the Roadkill Cafe, and along with Bellini's (Perhaps the best Italian joint outside the North End) it is a "must do" when you finish with a hiking trip.
> 
> Sadly, if gas gets much more expensive, the next video I shoot on that highway will be done from a bicycle.




hahhahah thanks man!

Bellini's is killer. My girl and I were out adventuring hoping to catch some wildlife, and after a long day of nothing stopped in to grab some dinner there. And lo' and behold a mama bear with two cubs show up to eat out of the dumpster. Such impressive animals up close.


----------

